# Downloading  videos like flv and mp4 from Video Streaming sites



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys, help.

Been using trusty old EagleGet for months, worked great for downloading videos from youtube and research sites, but recently they made a change and it doesn't work any more. Good thing about Eagleget was that some websites keep shuffling the video url so download gets interrupted. Eagle Get lets us refresh the page, get the new updated URL and continue downloading.

However, this doesn't work any more.

So bye bye EagleGet... Now i need a good software, preferably free , could be a Chrome extension too. Something that can download from Youtube and "research based sites"  .

Kindly recommend from the ones you use, not just some names you picked off google. I can google myself, but the ones i found dont work (resuming from changed video url). Recently most of the popular applications have stopped working. So unless you have used it successfully in the past few days, DO NOT MENTION IT.

Thanks in advance


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2015)

try jdownloader,the major advantage of it besides being free is that it is regularly updated to work with major sites like youtube.use jdownloader 2 even if it is called beta as it works fine & has been in beta stage for years.


----------

